# Please help id!



## Trying Not to Kill Them (Jul 1, 2004)

Are these serrasalmus manueli?

Thanks!!

My Webpage


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like a denticulatus.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Move to Piranha Identification.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

wrong forum bud









:welcome:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

post the picture here,so it is easier for us,i cant get that to work for me


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

welcome to the site, and yes this is getting moved. post the pic directly in the topic please.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photos are basically to small.....but are not Pygopristis......look more like Piaractus (pacu).


----------



## Trying Not to Kill Them (Jul 1, 2004)

Sorry for the mispost. I feel like such a noob.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pacus pacus pacus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice pacus...love the tiger stripping. Be sure you buy a swimming pool for it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

cute!


----------



## Trying Not to Kill Them (Jul 1, 2004)

THIS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SUCKS!









These things are mauling everything else in the tank, they look sweet so I think I make a score but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







pacus!!!!

They were billed as silver dollars on the tank for chrissake!









And all this time I've avoided pacus. Played it smart. Did my homework. Then boom big screw-up!

Can these be stunted? Like a whole hell of a lot?









If not off they go to be munched by the oscar and gt.

Are you guys absolutely positively 100% no doubt sure that there's no chance that these are p's?

The dude laughed and told me they were but had to be sold as s/d's.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry, their lips are a big giveaway. pacus









pacus ruin every first time piranha owners dreams


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

if you want real P's, try choosing from any of our community sponsors. Their ads are at the right of the webpage. good luck man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd say grow them, so you'll always have 2 weeks worth of meat in case of an emergency...









I'm sorry man, they're Pacu - better try to return them.


----------

